# 11606 or 27364???  New to coding.



## coder25 (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr. performed a wide local excision of a sarcoma right thigh, specimen 13 cm long, 10 cm wide and 8 cm deep.

A 5x12 cm ellipitcal icnision over the mass was performed.  A skin flap was created beyond the margins of the tumor.  Incision was carried down through the fascia.  It was clear our initial skin incision did include our biopsy site.  It was noted that the advancement of the sarcoid into the underlying muscle below the fascia in the middle portion.  We took the entire portion of the mass without entering the mass.  Adequate margins by sacrificing muscle underneath the fascica was achieved. The wound was irrigated and closed with interuppted Vicryl suture.  Skin was closed with interrupted Ethilon fashion and dressed.

Is the skin flap included or is this a separate CPT code?  If so is in the 1300s or 1400s???

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Feb 10, 2010)

the op note indicates the mass was located below the fascia, in the muscle area so in this case you would go with the musculoskeletal codes 27364


----------

